# 2-Man Big Game Ladder Stand



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I know this is not the correct place for an ad, but it will get many more views.
I have a big game 16' 2-man ladder stand for sale. Need $175.00
Here is a link.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/13068762024...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1109wt_1270

PM me if you are interested- I'm located in Flint.


----------

